# Seeking Medical Billing/Coding Position



## connieham05 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm a non-certified coder seeking a Billing/coding position. I'm a quick learner, dependable and reliable person. I'm looking for a position remotely or in a medical facility in the Atlanta, GA metro area. I've attached my resume for your review.


----------

